# Fahrtechnik-Video: All-Mountain Skills mit DH-Hero Fabien Barel



## Marc B (16. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

da kauft man sich extra die DVD und checkt jetzt erst, dass das Video online steht  

Über 30-Minuten Weisheiten von Fabien Barel, dem zweimaligen DH-Weltmeister! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25176773"]All-Mountain Biking Basic Skills on Vimeo[/ame]

Ride on!
Marc


----------



## mtblukas (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Video jetzt noch gehen würde wär es Klasse 

Oder gehts nur bei mir nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeooeN (17. Juli 2011)

Bei mir geht es !


----------



## Mac-Metal (17. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ebenfalls.

Na das ist doch mal ein ordentlicher Start in den verkaterten und verregneten Tag. 
In dem Video wird ja aber auch wirklich jeder vollstens bedient, der mehr Flow einbringen möchte.

Mir gefällt die hellgrüne Rahmenfarbe! Bisher kenn ich so ein Grün nur von Solid Bikes.

Gruß Tom


----------



## pago79 (17. Juli 2011)

Sehr gut gemachter Film
... und die Trails sind ja mal ein Traum!!!!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## mtblukas (17. Juli 2011)

Jetzt gehts bei mir auch


----------



## Dede21 (17. Juli 2011)

> Sorry, *"All-Mountain Biking Basic Skills"* was deleted at 9:37:48 Sun Jul 17, 2011.  We have no more information about it on our mainframe or elsewhere.



schade


----------



## Marc B (17. Juli 2011)

Oha, dann war es wohl nicht legal hochgeladen worden - schade . Ich habe die DVD, werde den Film mir also noch anschauen.


----------



## Tonymiller (17. Juli 2011)

Dede21 schrieb:


> schade



Woot wie krass heute morgen hab ichs mir noch angesehen


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Juli 2011)

Top

Cheers
George


----------



## cytrax (17. Juli 2011)

SORRY this Video does not exist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AirNST (17. Juli 2011)

da will man sich nach nem schönen radel-tag mal so eben noch ein cooles video reinziehn, mit flow und so...

...war wohl nix, oder?

der gute marc sorgt immer wieder für aufregung

er ist ja auch stets bemüht..


----------



## Marc B (18. Juli 2011)

Ich habe den Vimeo-Link des Videos hier reingestellt und am nächsten Tag ist es wohl gelöscht worden  Ein par Leute konnten es noch sehen.


----------



## Vinh (6. August 2011)

Sie mal was Onkel Youtube fÃ¼r uns hat :-D

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVEh9Tby54g&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]âªAll Mountain Biking Basic Skillsâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

SchÃ¶nen GruÃ, 
Vinh


----------



## berkel (8. August 2011)

.


----------



## PangerLenis (8. August 2011)

Danke!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2011)

sagt mal...: Meint ihr nicht, das geht etwas zu weit? Also vor allem der Downloadlink?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PangerLenis (8. August 2011)

Jap! 
Ich wette du hast noch nie in deinem leben irgendwelche filme oder Serien(Folgen) irgendwie heruntergeladen, geschweige den gestreamt!?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2011)

Ich glaub, das könnte eine Grundsatzdiskussion werden..., also nur soviel:

Ich habe tatsächlich noch nie irgendwo Filme oder sowas runtergeladen, denn ich hab genug Kohle mir die Sachen zu kaufen, so arrogant das klingen mag!
Vor allem find ich kacke wenn so Leute wie scheinbar Du, Leuten, die sich Mühe geben ein nettes Video zu produzieren, das nicht zu würdigen wissen und das schlicht und ergreifend KLAUEN!

Ich kann mir genau Deine nächste Antwort vorstellen, deshalb erspare sie mir! Denn wenn ich sie gleich lesen wllte, dann gehe ich aufs Klo kotzen oder kacken!
Sag mir mal Deine Adresse, dann komm ich bei Dir vorbei und nehm Dein Fahrrad mit..., ist doch bestimmt ok, oder nicht?!


----------



## Big_Foot (8. August 2011)

Troll-Alarm


----------



## PangerLenis (8. August 2011)

Bevor ich noch eine Verwarnung bekomme, weil ich einem Oberlehrer in der midlife crisis gegen-argumentiere hab ichs gelöscht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2011)

Kannst mir das auch gern per PN schicken! Und das hat nix mit midlife crisis zu tun, sondern mit Respekt gegenüber Leuten die was hervorbringen und damit meine ich nicht den Mist deinerseits...


----------



## --- (10. August 2011)

@schulte69
Dein Benutzerbild unterliegt übrigens auch dem Urheberrecht......


----------



## 3-eleven (10. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich noch nie irgendwo Filme oder sowas runtergeladen, denn ich hab genug Kohle mir die Sachen zu kaufen, so arrogant das klingen mag!


 
Da sag ich nur: "Nicht protzen...einfach fahren"!

 Olli


----------



## schens (15. August 2011)

3-eleven schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur: "Nicht protzen...einfach fahren"!
> 
> Olli



Super Spruch für nen Liteville-Fahrer.....


----------



## PiR4Te (5. Januar 2012)

Eins der besten Videos die ich geshen habe,

*@ Vinh: *Danke für den Link!!!

Gruß


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Januar 2012)

Wircklich klasse ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckyrider86 (9. April 2012)

bedanke mich auch mal auf diesem Wege....


----------



## rpnfan (16. April 2012)

Hi Marc,



Marc B schrieb:


> da kauft man sich extra die DVD und checkt jetzt erst, dass das Video online steht
> 
> Über 30-Minuten Weisheiten von Fabien Barel, dem zweimaligen DH-Weltmeister!



Mmh, online sind es etwas mehr als 30 Minuten. Auf der DVD ist's wohl fast 'ne Stunde. Wo kann man denn die DVD kaufen? Ich  habe gesucht und die nicht finden können. Gab es die nur bei MBUK Nr. 165? Dann wird's schwer bis unmöglich da noch ein Exemplar zu bekommen befürchte ich. Hast Du einen Tipp?


Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Marc B (17. April 2012)

Hi Peter,

die DVD verlose ich bald, ansonsten musst du mal bei den Briten anfragen 

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## snakebites (17. April 2012)

@ Peter: gab es anscheinend wirklich nur als Beilage zur MBUK Nr. 165. Die ist leider aus. Eigentlich seltsam, weil das Video dafür recht aufwendig produziert ist. 

@ Marc: ich würde mich gerne zur Verlosung anmelden 

Über einen Tipp, wie das Filmchen erworben werden kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## rpnfan (17. April 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> die DVD verlose ich bald, ansonsten musst du mal bei den Briten anfragen



Ich "biete" eine Zusammenstellung von Übungstipps (Skill Drill). Die erstelle ich gerade -- als Beginn für eine (hoffentlich letztlich systematische) Ideensammlung welche Übungen man im Gelände, auf der Straße oder auf dem Parkplatz für bestimmte Fertigkeiten machen kann. Befähigt das zur Teilnahme an der Verlosung? 

Als Basis für die Ideensammlung gehe ich gerade  "Mountain Bike like a Champion" von Ned Overend durch.

"Die Briten" hab' ich noch nicht ausfindig machen können. Wie so oft ist auf 'ner Webseite schwer 'n Kontakt zu finden


----------



## beetle (17. April 2012)

schens schrieb:


> Super Spruch für nen Liteville-Fahrer.....



Sozialneid. 


Aber das Video ist echt super.


----------



## Marc B (17. April 2012)

Danke für euer Feedback. Über die Verlosung halte ich euch noch auf dem Laufenden, wenn es soweit ist poste ich es hier!

Also einen guten Kontakt zu den Briten haben die Macher des Magazin World Of MTB. Die können dir bestimmt gute Ansprechpartner geben:

*http://www.worldofmtb.de/de/impressum*

Viel Glück!
Marc


----------



## Bewer (4. Mai 2012)

Juhu, eine Verlosung!


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2012)

Neues von Fabien: Anscheinend wird es jetzt monatlich schöne Webisodes von und mit Fabien Barel geben, soweit ich die Aussage am Ende des schönen Teasers richtig verstehe  

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41557391"]Fabien Barel presents - Teaser de la saison on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (5. Mai 2012)

Exakt das steht da am Schluss, jeden Monat eine neue Episode


----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2012)

Episode 1 ist online! Achja, ich habe die Barel DVD (Skills) am Samstag von Hans Rey signieren lassen, bald werde ich sie verlosen!


----------



## Marc B (22. Mai 2012)

Achso ja, in der aktuellen FREERIDE ist ein ausführlicher Fahrtechnik-Artikel mit Fabien drin! Fand ich sehr gut gemacht!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## berkel (12. Juni 2012)

Auf Pinkbike gibt es die Einzelepisoden der CD: http://tribesportgroup.pinkbike.com/channel/Fabien-Barel/


----------



## Anselm_X (13. Juni 2012)

@berkel: Danke für den Link - highly appreciated!


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juni 2012)

voiGOIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. Dezember 2012)

Die Verlosung der DVD wurde soeben auf Facebook gesichtet


----------



## rpnfan (13. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Verlosung der DVD wurde soeben auf Facebook gesichtet



Schade Marc. Ich hab' überlegt, ob ich das Spiel "such' die Facebook-Seite und melde dich an" mitspielen soll, aber zum einen findet man dich bei Facebook nicht (mit dem Video) und zum anderen ist der "Facebook-Zwang" aus meiner Sicht alles andere als passend / schön.


----------



## Marc B (13. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, ich kann nicht direkt Links posten, wäre wohl Werbung - die ist verboten


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann nicht direkt Links posten, wäre wohl Werbung - die ist verboten


Also muss man sich erst durch die zahlreichen Links in deiner Signatur klicken? (btw: ist das keine Werbung?)
Naja, werd ich in diesem Forum wohl nicht ganz verstehen.

Die DVD ist gut, die Clips kann man sich ja alle bei Pinkbike anschauen.


----------



## wholeStepDown (20. Dezember 2012)

Das Cornering und Droppen find ich super erklärt- und auch in einer Art und Weise, wie ich es bisher woanders noch nicht gehört/gesehen habe.

Beim Floater Drop schiebt der das Rad lediglich unter sich nach vorne? Kein Ziehen am Lenker auf der Kante?

Ich kenne da so eine Stelle... geht recht Steil auf die Kante zu, unten (guten Meter) aber flach und Schotter - habe ich bisher gemieden, weil das erschien mir so "wenns nicht klappt... totalschaden". Müsste aber dem Video/Erklärung nach machbar sein, wenn man ds Bike an der Kante unterm Körper nach vorne schiebt und in der Luft wieder korrigiert?


----------



## --- (23. Dezember 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Beim Floater Drop schiebt der das Rad lediglich unter sich nach vorne? Kein Ziehen am Lenker auf der Kante?



Ja, genauso funzt ein Floaterdrop.


----------

